# Gentoo em Português : etiqueta e boas maneiras ...

## DataShark

a liberdade de cada um começa exactamente onde acaba a dos outros 

A publicação neste fórum de uma conversa privada entre mim e o Darktux apenas demonstra os elevados padrões de ética por que ele se rege ...

Meus Caros, 

Vivemos tempos de mudança: O Linux e o Gentoo são cada vez mais populares e mais  mainstream

Mas com a fama e a glória vem também responsabilidades acrescidas.

Aqueles que estão nisto há mais tempo, mais experientes e que de uma forma ou de outra, mais ou menos, contribuiram para que se chegasse até aquí, tem a responsabilidade, a obrigação moral, de garantir a todos aqueles que só agora chegam ao Linux ou ao Gentoo, a melhor das experiências possíveis ...

Isso implica bom senso e o seguimento de    best practices. 

Acho, é uma opinião, completamente irresponsável num canal generalista (#gentoo da PTnet) mencionar sem qualquer aviso ou nota prévia uma versão de um kernel que se sabe borkado... 

Tentei transmitir de uma forma dialogante essa ideia ao darktux com os resultados que se conhecem ...

Gostava, aproveitando a ocasião, de questionar o universo de utilizadores Gentoo de Língua Portuguesa, sobre quais os serviços que gostariam de ter, e que ainda não lhes tenham sido dsponibilizados ...

Gostava ainda de desafiar a Comunidade, o  Povo - porque Povo a par de Liberdade e Responsabilidade é das palavras mais belas que a Língua Portuguesa tem - a contribuir mais e ainda melhor: 

porque não mais e melhor Documentação em língua Portuguesa ? 

porque não mais e melhores How-tos ?(resolveram uma caso bicudo - descrevam como - que será publicado) , etc , etc , etc 

Com os melhores cumprimentos, 

António Meireles, aka datashark at gentoo dot org

----------

## darktux

etiqueta e boas maneiras?

don't get me started   :Wink: 

Basta ir ver as mensagens de "locking" dos tópicos que a teoria sai-te já furada   :Wink: 

Quanto à forma dialogante é sobejamente subjectiva   :Confused: 

Será que este thread pode ser lockado? Pelo mesmo motivo que os outros? Ou que seja editado e se deixe só a parte do esforço da comunidade PT no sentido de melhorar os docs?

No fim, só falta referir que a discussão acabou, e este tópico cai agora um bocado mal, pq a tempestade já passou.

----------

## humpback

 *darktux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Será que este thread pode ser lockado? Pelo mesmo motivo que os outros? Ou que seja editado e se deixe só a parte do esforço da comunidade PT no sentido de melhorar os docs?
> 
> ......
> ...

 

E sai mais uma acusação... Aqui apenas foram fechadas threads ou apagadas... Nao foram editados postes dos utilizadores. 

Quanto a assunto resolvido isto é muito interessante. Toca de atacar uma pessoa ou duas, e quando se ve que afinal ate falta o apoio toca a dizer que já está resolvido... Apenas posso dizer que do meu lado o assunto está longe de estar resolvido.

----------

## darktux

 *humpback wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E sai mais uma acusação... Aqui apenas foram fechadas threads ou apagadas... Nao foram editados postes dos utilizadores. 
> 
> Quanto a assunto resolvido isto é muito interessante. Toca de atacar uma pessoa ou duas, e quando se ve que afinal ate falta o apoio toca a dizer que já está resolvido... Apenas posso dizer que do meu lado o assunto está longe de estar resolvido.

 

Isto é mesmo muito desnecessário, e volto a pedir que parem com isto, pq obviamente, e sou o 1º a admitir toda a gente errou hoje.

Não tava a dizer que algum post tenha sido editado, só tava a pedir k este fosse editado para que posts desnecessários como este meu, em resposta a este teu fossem publicados.

Não me falta apoio, e tenho mais do que o que pensas, e sinceramente no fim, n se resume a isso.

Quanto a não estar resolvido, só demonstra o teu caracter vingativo e subjectivo, que devia ser posto de parte para o bom funcionamento do forum. Eu já admiti que errei, exprimenta fazer o mesmo, vais-te sentir muito melhor.   :Wink: 

E sinceramente é a minha posição neste assunto, e n respondo a mais provocações sobre este aspecto, pq por exemplo neste caso está a deteriorar uma thread necessária e importante para o forum Português.

----------

## To

 *darktux wrote:*   

> Quanto a não estar resolvido, só demonstra o teu caracter vingativo e subjectivo, que devia ser posto de parte para o bom funcionamento do forum. Eu já admiti que errei, exprimenta fazer o mesmo, vais-te sentir muito melhor.   

 

Boas,

darktux, admites um erro e cometes outro. Essa não é a maneira para se resolverem os problemas! Espero que tenhas a cabeça mais fria, ainda mais com as novas responsabilidades aqui no ISEC.

   um abraço,

Tó

----------

## darktux

 *To wrote:*   

>  *darktux wrote:*   Quanto a não estar resolvido, só demonstra o teu caracter vingativo e subjectivo, que devia ser posto de parte para o bom funcionamento do forum. Eu já admiti que errei, exprimenta fazer o mesmo, vais-te sentir muito melhor.    
> 
> Boas,
> 
> darktux, admites um erro e cometes outro. Essa não é a maneira para se resolverem os problemas! Espero que tenhas a cabeça mais fria, ainda mais com as novas responsabilidades aqui no ISEC.
> ...

 

Yah Tó, obrigado pelo apoio, ok?

Mas eu agora é que sou o único mau da fita?

Thanks

----------

## To

Ouve, todos nós temos o direito de errar, alias todos nós erramos. Temos é de ser suficientemente humildes para saber dar a mão à palmatória quando não temos razão. E isto não se aplica só a ti, e assim respondo à tua segunda pergunta.

Quando à tua primeira, enfim, tens de saber diferenciar uma critica de um insulto. Talvés teria sido preferivel eu a ter falado contigo ou até mesmo te ter mandado uma PM. O resto da minha msg segue em PM.  :Smile: 

Tó

 *darktux wrote:*   

> Yah Tó, obrigado pelo apoio, ok?
> 
> Mas eu agora é que sou o único mau da fita?
> 
> Thanks

 

----------

## darktux

 *To wrote:*   

> Ouve, todos nós temos o direito de errar, alias todos nós erramos. Temos é de ser suficientemente humildes para saber dar a mão à palmatória quando não temos razão. E isto não se aplica só a ti, e assim respondo à tua segunda pergunta.
> 
> Quando à tua primeira, enfim, tens de saber diferenciar uma critica de um insulto. Talvés teria sido preferivel eu a ter falado contigo ou até mesmo te ter mandado uma PM. O resto da minha msg segue em PM. 
> 
> Tó
> ...

 

Curiosamente parece que sou o único que admitiu que errou.

Mais pontos para ti!

----------

## To

 *darktux wrote:*   

> Curiosamente parece que sou o único que admitiu que errou.
> 
> Mais pontos para ti!

 

Na minha PM eu admito o meu erro de ter postado a resposta em público, devia ter sido ou IRL ou por PM. Desculpa-me, realmente foi mau da minha parte.  :Confused: 

Tó

----------

## pilla

OK. Chega. 

Se voces quiserem discutir os problemas pessoais entre voces, escolham um canal de irc ou criem um, marquem hora e se resolvam por la. 

Daqui para frente, vou pedir para que as contas de quem teimar em fazer esse tipo de coisa por aqui sejam bloqueadas.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Locking for good.

----------

